# I compose music :)



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I just wanted to share one of my songs that I'm really proud of. It's emotional, thoughtful and ambient music. I use music to express myself and love to see if that can touch others. Link below 

https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/cascade


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Cascade and Seppuku.

As a huge fan of Nujabes, it's clear you take a lot of your musical style from him. It's good, though-- he's an artist worth homage.

Do you listen to Emancipator as well?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Seppuku was my favorite. What did you use to create these? They're really good.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> I like Cascade and Seppuku.
> 
> As a huge fan of Nujabes, it's clear you take a lot of your musical style from him. It's good, though-- he's an artist worth homage.
> 
> Do you listen to Emancipator as well?


Nujabes it definetely one of my biggest influences, along with Clams Casino and Imogen Heap. I've listened to a bit of Emancipator and have enjoyed all of it; I think he's on the same label as Nujabes (before he he passed).


P.S. I like your music taste


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

snail said:


> Seppuku was my favorite. What did you use to create these? They're really good.


Thanks for listening. I use Fl Studio 10 with a lot of sound plugins and samples.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I like


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

kev said:


> Thanks for listening. I use Fl Studio 10 with a lot of sound plugins and samples.


I like your music.

How long does it take to learn FI Studio and how much did you know about music before you started using it?
You see, I've been looking for a program like this because I want to make my own music, but I don't know anything about notes, rhythm etc. Is it something you can can figure out by experimenting or do you have to study it?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I like your music.
> 
> How long does it take to learn FI Studio and how much did you know about music before you started using it?
> You see, I've been looking for a program like this because I want to make my own music, but I don't know anything about notes, rhythm etc. Is it something you can can figure out by experimenting or do you have to study it?


I had a natural inclination to music, and my dad and mom are talented piano players. I didn't know much, but had help wherever I looked. The notes, chords and rhythm came pretty naturally to me, just learn it through experience. I watched all the videos known to mankind, but I learned the best by fucking up and fixing my mistakes. Listen to your favorite artists, study what melodies, harmonies, and rhythms they use. Study the modern listener, or the intended listener for the genre you plan to make. When you listen to songs on the radio with friends ask them what they like the best and incorporate all the best things you have learned from others... Compare yourself to the pros.. I have done this for 2 years, FL Studio only took me a few months to learn, but you will always be learning new things.

I take singing lessons now, too. After a year of producing music I joined choir. From that, I have a pretty decent grasp on music theory [now]. My last words are if you make a decision to do anything, music or not, the idea you had prior to going in will be completely different a year from now. So many doors you thought nonexistent will open wide, it's quite beautiful. Message me for any further questions.


----------

